# More relaxing pics...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will get more active photos at the weekend!

Had to preserve Lola's modesty... 









Getting her leg over! In the cutest sisterly way


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Could never get enough of these two, Nina is growing by the day! Loving the censorship to preserve Lolas modesty


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures, won't ever get bored, lovely girlie snuggles xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Perfect. They are beautiful. Jake does the leg thing too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha, love the star!! Lovely pics x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how Nina has her leg on Lola. Beautiful. The star cracked me up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The star is there as the groomer has left nothing to the imagination! Didn't want Lola to be embarrassed!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps still can't believe I've got two!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are so beautiful, just caught up on all the puppy news! Last time I was on she was just a twinkle in your eye, lol! Now look, she is adorable and making me very broody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she's nearly as big as Lola! Do you think she's going to be quite a big girl Ruth? She looks lovely and her coat is developing beautifully  

I loved the star censorship too - don't want any explicit pics on ILMC! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's funny how she looks so big in pictures. Honestly she is no where her the size of Lola. Lola looks tiny now with her new hair do. Not sure what size she will be, her parents weren't big so we will see.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They definitely look as if they love being together, we need a new pic of them standing together to compare sizes, maybe next to a pile of tins just to make it more of a challenge!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope explicit pics aren't this weeks Friday Fun pics xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> They definitely look as if they love being together, we need a new pic of them standing together to compare sizes, maybe next to a pile of tins just to make it more of a challenge!!


That is going to be difficult!! I'm game though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I hope explicit pics aren't this weeks Friday Fun pics xx


Well it won't be difficult.. Since they all love to sleep legs akimbo!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure jasper would be more than happy to oblige hahahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! Nina's coat looks like spun gold  is there no room for humans on the settee anymore now?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha. There's room for 1!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd say there's room for 2 more cockapoos!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ha ha very funny re the star. Lola will be thanking you for that when she grows up. Love your two girls. Would love a red!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The star is there as the groomer has left nothing to the imagination! Didn't want Lola to be embarrassed!


Lol. I just realized all the tummy rub pics I've posted are R-rated. On a side note, I have on occasion thought that Lexi's wee bit isn't a very wee-bit. Sometimes I'm startled at how big it is compared to the rest of her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We love the tummy pics... Keep them coming. Lola's star is to cover her bare butt.. Furry butt is all good!


----------

